
AI algorithm can triage head CT exams for urgent review - rbanffy
https://www.auntminnie.com/index.aspx?sec=ser&sub=def&pag=dis&ItemID=121566
======
wiz21c
FTA :

>>> The algorithm completed image preprocessing and inference in an average of
1.2 seconds, compared with an average of 177 seconds for radiologists to
review the images and provide notification of a critical finding, according to
the researchers.

a few days ago I want to the emergencies at my hospital; got some radiography
and a head scan. It took one hour before I could reach the machines to do the
radiography and it took 1 hour to get the result because the person who had to
interpret the result was not there (it was holidays) and that his job was
basically giving a go/no go on me leaving the hospital.

AI has clearly no benefit here (even if it's still fascinating).

Now I guess that the stuff here could review past CT scans, resubmit them to
radiologist who'd re-label them in a better way to build a better learning
database...

